# Keep my CAAD8?



## EclipseDS (May 31, 2012)

I bought a 56cm 2012 CAAD8 last May and really had a lot of fun with it. I am a recreational rider who tries to ride whenever I can (at least 3x/week), usually solo, on bike trail in the East bay. I sometimes ride with friends too. While I'm not the slowest in the pack, I noticed that those on Carbon frames tend to drop me often too quickly. This led me to look for Carbon frames and found one, albeit a whole size larger, a 58cm 2007 Tarmac Expert. A lower seat post, and a shorter stem later, it fits me quite nicely.

I've been switching between the two, trying to find which one fits me better. If it was up to me, I'd keep them both, but the wifey is giving me the eye. I honestly don't know which one I like better. I can ride on the Tarmac faster and longer but I think because it has nicer wheels. I like the CAAD8 but will probably spend some amount in upgrades. I'm not ready to give up one just yet but I promised the wife I will later. Some of you probably have been in my shoe and I'd be interested to know what you guys think.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

Personally I doubt that something as simple as a different frame material is going to keep you from getting dropped.

Have you noticed that those people on Carbon frames could have better fitness, or more experience, or more milage per week?

I know a ton of guys who can drop me~they are older than me, and some of them ride steel.

If you like the fit or feel better of the carbon, fine, but it really is not going to be much more than a couple ounces lighter (if that).

My vote, you need to ride more.


----------



## EclipseDS (May 31, 2012)

That, I knew. I know I have to "upgrade" the engine so I could keep up. If I ride everyday, I bet could drop someone even with a square wheel LOL

I guess that was me taking the long winded approach to a very simple question. What I wanted to know is whether I should keep a brand new aluminum bike over a 5 year old carbon bike. I thought I read somewhere that today's carbon frame are stronger than today's AL ones, but how much stronger (or weaker) is a 5 year old frame over a new AL one? Which one would last longer? Does that make sense?


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

:idea:yep

I doubt at the rate you are riding either of them that you will be meeting fatigue anytime soon. If you really want to get picky, carbon stores worse in heat than aluminum.

Seriously, keep the one you are more comfy on and more likely to ride.

I am rebuilding a 16 year old aluminum bike that I put prob 10K miles on early in it's life...frame is still pretty and good. I have older steel in the garage.


----------



## Pemberton325 (Jun 29, 2012)

Your CAAD 8 frame is lighter and smoother than half of the carbon made frames today. I bet it's lighter and smoother than the 2007 Tarmac.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah, i;d ride the heck out of them to really see which one you like the best, then take that frame, put all the best parts on it and sell the other one.


----------



## EclipseDS (May 31, 2012)

Pemberton325 said:


> Your CAAD 8 frame is lighter and smoother than half of the carbon made frames today. I bet it's lighter and smoother than the 2007 Tarmac.


The whole bike weights about 2.5lbs heavier than the Tarmac but I suspect it's because of the components (newer 5700 series 105's) and the wheelset (Maddux with Kenda Kevlar). Tarmac has 6600 series Ultegra (DA RD) and Ksyrium Equippe. While Ksyrium isn't the lightest, I think it's more than half a pound lighter than the ones on CAAD.

One more thing, CAAD8 is BB30 and it creaks like a banshee when I mashed on the pedals. I'm sure it's something I can fix if I get right to it, so doesn't really bother me at all.

Now, as to which one is smoother, I can tell until I remove a lot of the variables -mainly the wheelset.


----------



## EclipseDS (May 31, 2012)

mik_git said:


> yeah, i;d ride the heck out of them to really see which one you like the best, then take that frame, put all the best parts on it and sell the other one.


This is whatI plan to do, but even that is not that straight forward. I'm comparing current generation 105s with previous generation Ultegras. Argh, I wish I was comparing apples to apples


----------



## Pemberton325 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like your going about it correctly, I have a 2012 CAAD 8-5 and have slowly upgraded a few parts here and there, and she sits at 18 lbs, and if I upgrade the wheels, I could get it'd own to 17lbs with the heavy 5700 105 group set!. I think the CAAD 8 frame is a verry good frame, it's not a CAAD 10 mind you, but it doesn't get the respect it deserves! If it where me, I would put the better parts on the CAAD 8 and sell the Tarmac with the lesser parts on it. Then you can upgrade the Crank, and get a better BB with the money you got from the sold Tarmac.

The 5700 105 series is an outstanding group set. I don't think you will go wrong either way. I probably would switch groupsets, and wheels and see how the CAAD feels. I would bet you would have a winner there!

Good luck!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you can convince your wife that you need an A-bike and a rain bike too?


----------

